# IBD?



## Luke1 (Apr 20, 2003)

I have IBD but I still have found that this site is the most popular with people and you guys still have the same symptoms so I think I would like to stay. If you guys dont mind. It has been great to read about people my age dealing witht he same heavy issues. Something at age 21 I should have been doing much earlier. I would have felt better about things.thanks guys this is a warm environment here-Luke


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

of course we wouldn't mind if you stayed! what a silly question 'the more the merrier' i have just one question though if you don't mind. What is IBD i'm sorry but i've never heard of it, though before i got IBS i had never heard of it either! thanks for saying thanks ~ celle*


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Luke... I have IBD also... I had my colon removed and I have a j-pouch right now but my doctor wants me to go back to the ostomy bag and I'm starting to think it's not such a bad idea... so how is IBD treating you?







Have you ever been to the Teens with Crohn's board? It is a great board... everyone is really friendly... most are in their late teens/early twenties. http://pub103.ezboard.com/btwcmessageboard79543 is the link if you're interested. hope you had a great Easter







celle... IBD (Inflammatory Bowel Disease) is a collective term for Crohn's disease and Ulcerative colitis. In IBD, your body's white blood cells attach your intestine, causing inflammation and bleeading. It has alot of the same symptoms as IBS, but it's serious and without treatment IBD will eventually kill you. Treatment includes steriods, immunesupressants, chemo drugs, tube feedings or IV feedings, and surgery. Kate


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 20, 2003)

Kate,I am sorry but your comments are a little scary! My doctor says that I am doing well and the inflamation when I get my colonoscopy every year or so is usually minimal. Yet I have tested negitave for crohn's and was believed to have colitis but not any more. I hope that I never get into such a dire situation. I hope you are doing well though. I am 21 now and really don't need this problem getting the best of me!Lottsa love to you Kate! -Luke


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You'll be ok as long as you take the meds your doctor says! Make sure you don't let it get out of hand. Now i understand why you took prednisone! Yuo worried me a little when you told me it was just lying around though!Hvaing bowel problems at any age sucks. I am 20 and have had IBS since i was 14/15. Sucks.


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

what the differnce between IBS and IBD?? I've have IBS, and dont know anything about IBD.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Celle has written an excellent discription of IBD just above this reply. Take a look up a bit.Nikki


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey luke, I have crohn's so I can relate to both boards. IBD is like IBS's nasty step sister or something. The symptoms are so similar, that doctors sometimes screw up the diagnosis for a while. Kate gave a great explanation of what IBD is. It has varying degrees of intensity and treatment. It's usually progressive, but some people have it pretty mild. Mine is mild to moderate from what I can tell, and in my small intestines. My symptoms are much like IBS-d I think, with the exception of a nice fever all the time, and occasional bleeding. I'm facing remicade in the near future.This is a great place to come and share, b*tch, etc. It's just a shame that both these afflictions affect such young people!


----------

